# My best friend and her Mali Don on video.



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

I do not know how this is going to wwork but I will try to post this. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lFi2Wk878A


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Where is that mal from? He looks exactly like my Rafi (a rescue).


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

that is a great video, I just love watching these dogs at work.

Can't watch it all though, my two are very sensitive to dog on TV, video, guess they haven't figured out the dogs isn't here in our house









Great video though.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

I like that dog. 


DFrost


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

He is french bred was in Germany but now in England.

Svenja ( My friend) just did a AI with him got 11 pups, 1 is going to the states.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I was wondering b/c people have said that Rafi's coat looks like the European bred Mals. 

And he feels that way about his fetch stick or any of his tug toys--he will hang on no matter how far I drag him with it!







No Schutzhund for us but I can see that these dogs are bred for intensity.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

Ssssshhhh... I call them giant Chihuahua's on steroids, because they are so hyper. 
The Mali crews hate that


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

Ssssshhhh... I call them giant Chihuahua's on steroids, because they are so hyper. 
The Mali crews hate that


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Thank goodness he did come with an off switch. I understand that's not the norm. On a scale of 1-10 for energy with 10 being a regular mal or a border collie, he is a 7 I'd say. And that's plenty of activity for me!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I loved the comments especially the one about a certain gentleman with his hands in his pockets







I noticed that too!!

Great dog! I loved the ones after he jumped the fence then backed off, took the sleeve and again backed off. I have to add that you could see that he was really enjoying the whole thing which is always a bonus for me. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah, he is used for security guard work so he has to be intense. 


I am trying to get my hubby to get a video of me and my guys working their schutzhund routine.. Now that the weather is getting nicer I might be able to convince him.


----------

